# Cheap And Effective Tool Lights



## rwm

I wasn't real sure where to put this thread so move it if you see fit.

I recently purchased 2 of these "desk" lights at Lowes for use as machine tool lights. They are LED, light weight, bright and look great on machines. They have a weighted base model and a clip on. Hard to beat for $20. Check it out...

http://www.lowes.com/pd_62582-47842-17794-000_4294798229__?productId=3175567&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=




I also made a magnetic base for one.

Magnet is from a Microwave (free)



Base is a measuring cup (stolen from kitchen)






R


----------



## RVJimD

I have four of these around the shop but mine actually have a clamp base on them.  Mine also came from lowes.  They are nice and bright, small and the flex neck works well for positioning the output on the work.

Jim


----------



## rwm

I'm glad you concur. I think others will like these. Had any burn out yet?
R


----------



## darkzero

Looks good. These seem to have become quite popular as I see a number of people using them. I guess they are the new "doubleboost light". 




rwm said:


> Base is a measuring cup (stolen from kitchen)



Hope your wifey don't see that! But I do think it makes for better use as a base than a measuring cup.


----------



## chips&more

Ikea also sells a small package but bright LED light. They work great on small machines like watchmaker lathes and similar…Good Luck, Dave.


http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00282226/


http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/


----------



## CluelessNewB

I probably posted this before but... I have been using these sewing machine lights from eBay, about $12 + shipping.   They have a built in switch but you need to add a plug.   Some of the dealers will give you a deal on shipping if you buy more than one.     I have 3 installed in my shop, and my wife now has 2 in her sewing room.


----------



## kvt

I have the small Ikea clamp on one,   good for small spot, but I have found it does not stay put real well.   The neck is not as good as the others, thus the thing keeps moving from any vibration etc.


----------



## Franko

I've tried about a half dozen different lamps to light my mill. I have a couple of those Lowes desk lamps and they are pretty good, making a good broad light pattern with very soft shadows. The disadvantage I've found is their size can get in the way. I found a very nice LED lamp at Frys that I think is the perfect machine light. It is about $20 and comes with a very good clip and is much smaller than the other desk lamp.

I modified mine by removing the clip (which is a good clip if you have something to clip it to) and making an adapter from a section of 1-inch aluminum square tube to attach it to a round magnet base I found at Harbor Freight (cheap). The gooseneck is very good, holding any position you place, and the light is a good soft shadowed and bright light source that doesn't get hot. The lamp head is small enough to hang down in the front of my mill and not obscure my vision or get in the way. After much trial, this is the best machine light I been able to find.

I'm new to the forum, so I can't post pictures yet, but here is a link to the lamp sold on Amazon.


Newhouse Lighting NHCLP-LED-BLK 3-watt Energy-efficient Clamp LED Lamp
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FIYJXAQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kd4gij

I have a couple of the Ikea lights's about a year old. Thay arn't as bright as thay where new.


----------



## pebbleworm

Not to gang up on Ikea, but the Jansjo lamps don't stay in position that well.  I like them on the lathe, but the X2 will probably be getting some kind of ring light.


----------



## Franko

Here is a pic of the modification I did to put a magnetic base on the Newhouse LED, and a detail of the base adapter. It is made with 1" square aluminum tube. I used a key hole for the lamp attachment so I wouldn't have to cut the power wire. The Harbor Freight magnet was about $2 and is about 2" Diameter.


----------



## Franko

I also have a multi-LED lamp mounted behind the chuck for back fill light. It was a lamp on a gooseneck I picked up at Lowes (probably). I removed the gooseneck and attached a bracket to attach it under the mill motor/drive housing. The wall warts for the lights are plugged into a switched multi-outlet which is used to turn them on and off.


----------



## darkzero

pebbleworm said:


> Not to gang up on Ikea, but the Jansjo lamps don't stay in position that well.



Shadon HKW has a video showing how he upgraded his using Loc-Line. Problem solved but probably not worth it unless you already have the light & some extra Loc-Line laying around.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

oh man, how are you still alive after filching an implement from the kitchen? I got caught out using one of the baking trays as a chip tray once (showing off something on the lathe to my wife) and now I almost have to get my pockets and bags checked going out to the garage 

great job on the light though, looks very slick. The more lights the better IMO and there are lots of ways to get them on there!


----------



## Terrywerm

I have three of the Lowes lights mentioned in the opening post of this thread, and they are pretty good. I have one of the clamp style on the both the lathe and the mill, and the one with the weighted base on the computer desk here. I really like them and have had them for over a year now.

The one on the desk had three LEDs that started to flicker a while back and within a couple weeks it went to six, and eventually nine. The odd part is that they flicker at different rates, sometimes go dark after a while, and sometimes work just fine. If it wasn't for that problem I would purchase more as I really like the fact that they stay in position very well and the head is small compared to a sewing machine style lamp.



CluelessNewB said:


> I probably posted this before but... I have been using these sewing machine lights from eBay, about $12 + shipping.   They have a built in switch but you need to add a plug.   Some of the dealers will give you a deal on shipping if you buy more than one.     I have 3 installed in my shop, and my wife now has 2 in her sewing room.
> View attachment 96539



Clueless, I assume these lamps use a standard incandescent light bulb, correct? A person could always put in an LED bulb instead of incandescent I suppose.  How well do these stay where you put them? I suspect that the heavier head might make problems sometimes. What has your experience been? If they stay put properly, I may switch over to them as the Lowes ones all start to flicker and drive me nuts.


----------



## CluelessNewB

Terry,

I haven't had any problems with the sewing machine lights moving on either my drill press or my metal shaper.  The third is wall mounted, it doesn't vibrate so it probably doesn't really count.  I have standard screw base incandescent bulbs in my shop but the two that my wife has on sewing machines have LED bulbs and they work fine.  On a sewing machine the heat of an incandescent was a bit much so we switched to LED.  In the shop I'm not typically at one machine for hours so the heat wasn't really a problem (actually an advantage in the winter).


----------



## Terrywerm

Thanks Rich!  That settles it for me, I guess I will look into getting a couple of the sewing machine lights so that I have them on hand when the other ones start flickering and acting up.


----------



## rwm

Terry- you are bumming me out with the flickering LEDs. I really hope mine don't do that.
Franko- How many LED elements are in the lamp you posted? Can you get a pic of the inside?
R


----------



## Franko

R, the small Newhouse lamp has one 3 watt LED with a diffuser over it, so a picture wouldn't show it. It is about as bright as a 60 watt bulb. 
The larger one under the motor housing has an array of about 12 LEDs. The 3 watt LED lamp is about twice as bright. The color temperature is a little on the warm side, not as warm as an incandescent, but just little warmer than daylight. It renders details very well without the eyestrain common with higher Kelvin lights.

I have a regular machine light on one of my belt grinders. I put a 40 watt equivalent LED bulb in it and haven't had any problems with the goose neck holding position even though the bulb is significantly heaver. That light with a 40 watt incandescent bulb used to get very hot.


----------



## PeteH

I've got a couple of the Ikea Jansjo clamp lights in our bedroom, and the switch one of them started to get wonky after only about a month.  One of these days I'll haul it over to Ikea for a replacement.  The clamp-type sell for about $15, but they've got a disk-base style that's only $10, which I've been using as desk-lamps etc.

WRT ring lights... go on FleaBay and look for "Angel Eyes" -- all sorts of LED halos for headlamps, mostly 12VDC powered.  Some pretty cheap, too.


----------



## Franko

Great idea on the Angel Eyes, Pete.

A photographer friend gave me a fluorescent macro ring light that was a close fit for the shaft of my HF mini mill. I had to make an adapter collar for a good fit, but the light was perfect for that little mill. Unfortunately, it quit working after about a year and I don't know if it was the bulb or something else. I've been unsuccessful finding a replacement bulb. 

I think mills are uniquely difficult to light — at least for my eyes. I have several 48" shop lights in my shop and for the most part they make great working light for all the other tools, but the mill presents problems because no matter how broad the light sources, its broad head casts shadows on the business spot.


----------



## PeteH

I had one of those fluorescent ring lights... it was originally intended to go on a low-power microscope.  The tube was soldered in place, so it didn't seem likely that it was supposed to be replaced.  When it stopped working I tossed the whole thing.    Maybe a mistake, but I've already got a houseful of stuff I've been saving "just-in-case".

The Angel Eyes come in a variety of sizes -- probably limited to the various size headlights that you find on cars, but I'm not sure about that.   I'll be getting at least one for the mill, and maybe another for the drill press.  LEDs are notoriously resistant to shock and vibration, and ought to be able to tolerate anything a home-shop mill can put out.  

My main trouble comes from poor accommodation -- I had dual-focus lens implants done a few years ago, and while I can count the hairs on a fly's butt from across the room, I need bright light to focus on close-in things, or else I need to wear 1.5 or 2.0x reading glasses.  It's a good inducement to wear my (corrective) safety glasses, anyway.


----------



## Franko

I require glasses to see, but even with bi-focals I still struggle up close.  My up close gets further away every year. Unfortunately, reading glasses only work in addition to my regular glasses, and two pairs of glasses on my face has never worked for me. The exception is 2x lenses in my welding hood. Those work great — much better than having to tilt my head back to see through the bifocals.

The older I get, the brighter my lights need to be.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

PeteH said:


> and while I can count the hairs on a fly's butt from across the room, I need bright light to focus on close-in things, or else I need to wear 1.5 or 2.0x reading glasses.



I'm sorry but that almost made me spit my coffee at the screen  Could be a useful trait to have though??

I like having multiple lights, ideally from different directions, so that they cast multiple shadows but those shadows aren't very dark (if that makes sense). That helps me a lot with visually finding the edge (or center) of things.


----------



## markknx

I have two of the lights from the first post and love them. have had no issue with flicker and the clamps hold well. Of course I do not have the clamped right to the machines. they are clamped to shelves above them. I got mine at Staples. One is almost two years old the other 1-1/2 years.
Mark


----------



## george wilson

I bought one of those stainless steel Lowes lights,but my wife commandeered it for a sewing light. So,I'm out of luck. But,it has kept working for several months.

Not all their lights work as well,though. I have bought 3 of their floor lamps,that you touch to get on-off and 3 stages of brightness. Trouble is,when the 3 way bulb burns out,the lamp stops working. I still have one left,but it could blow out at any time. I enjoyed just touching them to control them,as I didn't have to get up from my recliner to reach a switch. But,I don't enjoy losing $45.00 every time a lightbulb blows out.


----------



## kd4gij

PeteH said:


> I've got a couple of the Ikea Jansjo clamp lights in our bedroom, and the *switch one of them started to get wonky after only about a month. * One of these days I'll haul it over to Ikea for a replacement.  The clamp-type sell for about $15, but they've got a disk-base style that's only $10, which I've been using as desk-lamps etc.
> 
> WRT ring lights... go on FleaBay and look for "Angel Eyes" -- all sorts of LED halos for headlamps, mostly 12VDC powered.  Some pretty cheap, too.


   I had that problem Poped it apart was an easey fix


----------



## AR1911

Best place to buy all sorts of LEDs is DealExtreme. I use these arrays in everything from cab lights, trailer interiors, and machine lights. 
http://www.dx.com/p/fd5630-48w-t10-...-led-white-light-car-reading-light-12v-266559

They mount flat to the underside of the headstock or ram.You get a whole lot of lumens for not much money.


----------



## rwm

AR1911 said:


> Best place to buy all sorts of LEDs is DealExtreme. I use these arrays in everything from cab lights, trailer interiors, and machine lights.
> http://www.dx.com/p/fd5630-48w-t10-...-led-white-light-car-reading-light-12v-266559
> 
> They mount flat to the underside of the headstock or ram.You get a whole lot of lumens for not much money.



Now that is a cool idea. 
R


----------



## mariner3302

I use these little lights everywhere. They are really bright, batteries last a long time, and the magnetic swivel base makes them incredibly versatile! I gave them to everyone on my Christmas list. They're in everything I can think of to put them in.. airplane, cars, boat, garage, kitchen, etc... You won't be disappointed, I don't think. I'm not!


----------



## kevin

I put two of the Janso lamps on my mini-mill (see a link to write-up and pictures below). I threw away the bases and built my own; they work reasonably well, and being able to easily reposition two lights is useful, although they occasionally do get in the way.  Some day I'll put in a ring light, and keep the Jansos for use elsewhere.

https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/machining---lathes-mills-etc/tools---mill-lights


----------



## outsider347

Franko said:


> I've tried about a half dozen different lamps to light my mill. I have a couple of those Lowes desk lamps and they are pretty good, making a good broad light pattern with very soft shadows. The disadvantage I've found is their size can get in the way. I found a very nice LED lamp at Frys that I think is the perfect machine light. It is about $20 and comes with a very good clip and is much smaller than the other desk lamp.
> 
> I modified mine by removing the clip (which is a good clip if you have something to clip it to) and making an adapter from a section of 1-inch aluminum square tube to attach it to a round magnet base I found at Harbor Freight (cheap). The gooseneck is very good, holding any position you place, and the light is a good soft shadowed and bright light source that doesn't get hot. The lamp head is small enough to hang down in the front of my mill and not obscure my vision or get in the way. After much trial, this is the best machine light I been able to find.
> 
> I'm new to the forum, so I can't post pictures yet, but here is a link to the lamp sold on Amazon.
> 
> 
> Newhouse Lighting NHCLP-LED-BLK 3-watt Energy-efficient Clamp LED Lamp
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FIYJXAQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1





This work light just arrived. Looks good & awesome light.
I'll probably order 2 more
ed


----------



## Franko

I glad you like it, outsider.


----------



## ndnchf

I know this is an old thread, but the subject is near and dear to my aging eyes.  I've tried a number of different lamps on my 12" Atlas lathe and Enco mill/drill.  It seems like I can get either a good light that is bulky and the mounting is in the way, or one that is unobtrusive, but doesn't give me the light I need.  That Newhouse light that Franko shows looks like it might be just the thing.  Since this thread is over a year old, I'm wondering how well those lamps are holding up?

For my lathe I've used weighted and clamped to the bench bases, but they always seem to be in the way.  I'd like to make a mount that bolts it to the head/countershaft/motor bracket area to get it off the bench.  But I wonder if vibration would be an issue.  Has anyone done this?


----------



## Franko

I ordered a set of 80mm angel eyes for my mill, but they are about a milometer too small. A set of 90mm angle eyes are currently on the boat from China.


----------



## ndnchf

That would be good for the mill, but i'm curious to know how those newhouse lamps are holding up. One of those might be just right for my lathe. Thanks Steve


----------



## fixit

I found this light it works great for me

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ACIFPYA/ref=cm_cr_ryp_prd_ttl_sol_0

fixit


----------



## rwm

I have to say in follow up  that I have given up on the lights from Lowe's I originally posted. They do not last and may start to flicker. I have taken to making my own lights out of martini shakers that use replaceable bulbs with GU10 bases.
Those sewing machine lights look good also. 


Has anyone had one for a long time? Like more than a year? How do they last?
R


----------



## pdentrem

george wilson said:


> I bought one of those stainless steel Lowes lights,but my wife commandeered it for a sewing light. So,I'm out of luck. But,it has kept working for several months.
> 
> Not all their lights work as well,though. I have bought 3 of their floor lamps,that you touch to get on-off and 3 stages of brightness. Trouble is,when the 3 way bulb burns out,the lamp stops working. I still have one left,but it could blow out at any time. I enjoyed just touching them to control them,as I didn't have to get up from my recliner to reach a switch. But,I don't enjoy losing $45.00 every time a lightbulb blows out.




George
The following will only make sense for incandescent bulbs. Many years ago when the world was young and people still believed in magic, a Phillips lamp salesman told me that 3-way lights have to be installed upright - as in bulb up, in any other orientation the life of the bulb is severely shortened. In my experience I found this to be true.
Pierre


----------



## Subwayrocket

rwm said:


> I have to say in follow up  that I have given up on the lights from Lowe's I originally posted. They do not last and may start to flicker. I have taken to making my own lights out of martini shakers that use replaceable bulbs with GU10 bases.
> Those sewing machine lights look good also.
> Has anyone had one for a long time? Like more than a year? How do they last?
> R


 I believe I have that same light. I've had it a few months. It works very well, feels very solid, goose neck stays where you put it...and VERY strong magnets too. 
They won't light a room but give good light the table and vise area well. 
Here's a link for the lights I have  https://amzn.com/B01ACIFPYA


----------



## higgite

rwm,

I recently bought 2 of those lights from Amazon and mounted one on each side of my mill head to eliminate shadows. With 20 LED's each, they might actually be too bright, but I haven't actually used the mill with them in place yet. If I find that they reflect too much, I may try a couple of their 10 LED models. Or maybe just get some tinted safety glasses. 

Tom

Correction: The lights I bought aren’t exactly like the one in rwm’s pic. They look almost identical except the LED’s are in 3 rows instead of 2. And they were $5 cheaper, er, I mean... less expensive.  Here’s a link.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008RA1XGK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ndnchf

Subwayrocket said:


> I believe I have that same light. I've had it a few months. It works very well, feels very solid, goose neck stays where you put it...and VERY strong magnets too.
> They won't light a room but give good light the table and vise area well.
> Here's a link for the lights I have  https://amzn.com/B01ACIFPYA



Afte reading up on these, I ordered 3 of them.  Not sure how well it will work on my lathe.  But I need better lighting on my surface grinder and drill press too.  So I got 3 with free shipping. I also ordered a 90mm Angel Eye for my RF30 mill/drill.  My future is looking bright!


----------



## kd4gij

I have my eyes on this one. It looks interesting.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=71189&cat=1,70596,43349,71189


----------



## ndnchf

rwm said:


> I have to say in follow up  that I have given up on the lights from Lowe's I originally posted. They do not last and may start to flicker. I have taken to making my own lights out of martini shakers that use replaceable bulbs with GU10 bases.
> Those sewing machine lights look good also.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had one for a long time? Like more than a year? How do they last?
> R



I ordered three of these lights and they arrived yesterday.  The magnetic base is strong, and the gooseneck holds where I put it.  They are much more compact than other lights I've tried which is really nice for my lathe.  While not as bright as a big light, it is more than adequate for my needs. I wish the cord was a little longer, but not a big deal.  Overall I'm very impressed.  I just hope they will hold up.  I put one on the lathe, one on the drill press and one over my toolbox.  I wish I'd ordered a couple more.


----------



## f350ca

kd4gij said:


> I have my eyes on this one. It looks interesting.
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=71189&cat=1,70596,43349,71189


I was given one a few years ago. Great little light, for a portable I'd highly recommend it.

Greg


----------



## rwm

Has any one tried these as tool lights?



They are designed for 120v operation to replace cans. Seems like it might work well. Cheap on ebay

Robert


----------



## homebrewed

A friend gave me something like the Angel Eyes LED ring.  I glued 4 super magnets to the back and wired it to a 12V power supply.  It is attached to my X2 head (around the spindle) and does a good job of illuminating the work piece.  One small word of warning, the surface mount resistors on it (to limit current flow) can get pretty hot.  I learned that when I was playing with it....


----------



## grotto

rwm said:


> Has any one tried these as tool lights?
> 
> View attachment 282672
> 
> They are designed for 120v operation to replace cans. Seems like it might work well. Cheap on ebay
> 
> Robert


I’ve made a lamp using one of those. It was originally going to be for the lathe, but it’s a bit too bright so turned it into a desk lamp as a Christmas present. I wore brushed the white paint off the ring and fitted it into an alloy (electric motor?) part I’d picked up at the scrap metal yard down the road.


----------



## rwm

That's cool! How bright is it as a tool light?
Robert


----------



## grotto

rwm said:


> That's cool! How bright is it as a tool light?
> Robert


It's 900 lumen. I was planning on using a 600 lumen one but the diameter was to small to fill the alloy part I had. It’s great as long as it’s kept pointed down and low, but a bit bright if it gets in your eyes, or reflects off a shiny piece of metal.


----------



## ThinWoodsman

> It's 900 lumen.



When I saw it at first I was thinking of the lights I used to replace the flourescents in the basement - those are 1500 lumens or something, if you need a reading light you can just sit under one. 900 is a bit more practical for somethjing right in your face 

Nice job on the light btw. I tried one of the sewing machine lights in post #44 and liked it enough to one for each machine. It's a good idea to wrap the base in a sandwich bag so that swarf sticks to the bag, not the magnet.


----------



## C-Bag

ndnchf said:


> I ordered three of these lights and they arrived yesterday.  The magnetic base is strong, and the gooseneck holds where I put it.  They are much more compact than other lights I've tried which is really nice for my lathe.  While not as bright as a big light, it is more than adequate for my needs. I wish the cord was a little longer, but not a big deal.  Overall I'm very impressed.  I just hope they will hold up.  I put one on the lathe, one on the drill press and one over my toolbox.  I wish I'd ordered a couple more.



I Love these little lights! I've got 4 of them now and they are so handy I guess I'm going to have to buy them by the gross.
Thanks so much for the tip.


----------

